# Got fired for too good of service



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Have been servicing this property for 5 seasons now and I got an email asking if my invoicing for December and January was correct. I responded that it was correct but if there was a question to let me know. Next email I get is they have signed a contract with another company for snow removal. I'm stunned so I ask why and I get the new guy is half my price but doesn't include salting. Well now I'm ticked cause I bill salting as a seperate line item and if you remove salt I'm 5.00 CHEAPER. WTH why not just tell me not to salt and sign the waiver. New guy doesn't need a waiver. So evidently he has magic plowing abilities and doesn't need salt for a zero tolerance account. I'm not pursuing contract enforcement because I have all other service on the property (so far) and other locations. Just don't get how a college educated manager thinks they are saving any money. Done venting


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

They signed a contract with you then went and signed a "cheaper" one with someone else?..... If it was me, I'd enforce the contract no matter what.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

win some lose some . dont sweat it . happens every day . especially in this business.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

this biz will be like u ship in no time


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

I would be worried if they did that with a signed winter contract for a few bucks a storm what is going to stop them from doing that with their other needs?.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Oshkosh;1441876 said:


> I would be worried if they did that with a signed winter contract for a few bucks a storm what is going to stop them from doing that with their other needs?.


Especially if the OP caves in so easy. If they send you packing, that is a spot you could have filled with another customer. Stick to your guns and follow the contract. Don't let them out of the contract so easily. It makes it too easy for them to do it to the next guy.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

There's never a clear cut way to deal w/ these types of matters, but I think you owe it to yourself to at least pull a meeting w/ the guy, but preferably w/ his superior and having him sit in at some point...helps bring him down to your level. It's the precedence of the matter that will more than likely carry itself into your future dealings w/ them anyhow. If you don't draw some form of a line in the sand, you will always be at risk of manipulation, assuming you continue your working relationship. I truly believe you won't be satisfied w/ your future dealings, should you choose not to at least state a reasonable case in person. It doesn't necessarily need to be confrontational, but your position needs to be made clear, and that persons ethics should probably be challenged.

I've lost some and gained some, because I stand my ground...while always trying to be somewhat flexible & reasonable, never disrespectful. A few years ago I had to let a contract go for similar reasons, the problem was...I was all they knew. So when a "fly by" came in and cut my numbers in half, I was given the option of matching it...but I chose to let them learn, which they did. It took 2 years before they called me back & I'm sure it wasn't easy for them to swallow their pride...but I know one thing for sure...they don't ever want that experience again & they don't want me sitting in their office again having a sit down. I had a large apartment complex that I serviced for 9 years w/ a similar scenario, my decision maker retired & it was handed off to a young guy who knew nothing about service contracts. I lost it twice & couldn't understand why...until I caught the property manager having too many liquid lunches, which was after he revealed to me that he was a recovered heroine addict...then it all made sense. I'll probably go back once he's gone.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I push it You might lose the summer time work to I had same thing done to me and I lost the summer time work to but in long run took 2 years they called me back The guy they hired couldn t do some the work I did during summer time
The low baller was a mow plow company only 
No lawn treatments for 2 years you know what that lawn look like when I got it back like $htt Thats been 10 yrs ago now


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

In any other situation I would pursue enforcing the contract. The problem is that I can't tick off the upper management and risk losing 90% of my contracted work. I will be addressing this with the president of the company but I'm waiting for the spring clean up meeting to mention it. This location just happened to be under a different operating budget which is controlled by a different person than my other locations. We have had discussions with the president and vice president about picking up more locations so this really chapped my hiney. Truthfully I'm hoping we get snow so they can see the differences between our service but I think winters done. I've already been assured that I will be able to pick the snow service back up next season if my pricing is correct. So I'll bid it without salt and get it back. I just am ticked that he didn't just say "don't salt us anymore". Another issue is that there are some office shake ups going down and trying to keep head down until the firing stops.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*You are getting ready to make a big mistake*

I would not even consider putting on more locations with these guys. They are already telling you how high to jump and by giving them more power you may need a trampoline.

Too many eggs in one basket.

I would pursue the contract for the snow. My 33 years of experience tells me that this is the beginning of the end. Stand your ground and make them follow the terms of the contract. Otherwise, I would stop using contracts.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

kashman;1441842 said:


> this biz will be like u ship in no time


Thats a good idea!! I think I'll call it "U plow" You can bid on jobs one storm at a time, this way, as a business or residential owner, if you dont like the company/person who did it last time, you can use some one new next time:laughing::laughing:


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Well funny thing happened on way to the office. President wanted to know why property didn't get serviced today we had about 3/4" at location. Got contract back after "Lucy had some splaining to do". I'm still laughin


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

The guys are right though, about pursuing a contract. As Cold said, not necessarily confrontational but reasonably explaining your concerns. You can look at it like we have the responsibility to educate folks on the business we are experts in. The investment in time pays dividends because the companies know you're the one willing to talk with them, work through their needs & concerns. Obviously you got lucky "waiting" for this one, but the next one might not have the same good results. Take charge of these folks! 

Glad the story had a good ending, and relatively quickly too!


~Kevin


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah I'm glad that happened before the ugly part started. I was getting more angry the more I thought about it. We are gonna tighten up wording in contracts in the future to where there is a specific early cancellation cost. Instead of just 30day termination clause.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

kashman;1441842 said:


> this biz will be like u ship in no time


What? Didnt catch a word of that.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

kashman;1441842 said:


> this biz will be like u ship in no time


Some aspects of it already are.I get emails on a daily basis from this service I accidentally stumbled on. It is a lead service that takes it one step further. They send you the email, you confirm interest, the specs are sent to you, and you submit your price within a timeframe. I have no interest in this, but I could see it being useful for certain types of organizations. Biggest problem is that the area is huge and most of the jobs are 40 miles away. Up here in the sticks no one uses these types of services. I would venture to go a little more and say that most if not all of these are being submitted by a property management company, and they are letting this service do their leg work and just skimming the top. I am a firm believer in you get what you pay for. My experience though is that when property management companies are involved a client can have top service for the price they pay the broker if they went at it alone. Instead they get lesser service with the broker skimming the top, or just simply overpay.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1447206 said:


> What? Didnt catch a word of that.


u ship is a website for truckers/hot shotters. Its a database of a bunch of loads to haul, from what I hear, they are almost all just about break even loads, with horrible payouts.

Sounds like snowplowing is getting closer to that kind of thing, so much low balling here its insane. Additionally lots of customers are SOO CHEAP!


----------



## bigz64 (Oct 2, 2011)

R3Dside;1447774 said:


> u ship is a website for truckers/hot shotters. Its a database of a bunch of loads to haul, from what I hear, they are almost all just about break even loads, with horrible payouts.
> 
> Sounds like snowplowing is getting closer to that kind of thing, so much low balling here its insane. Additionally lots of customers are SOO CHEAP!


thats why i spread my customer base out, snow for res anc commercial, equiptment contracting for all and frieght/hot shoting for industrial/oil field


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

lilpusher;1443285 said:


> Well funny thing happened on way to the office. President wanted to know why property didn't get serviced today we had about 3/4" at location. Got contract back after "Lucy had some splaining to do". I'm still laughin


:laughing::laughing: well done! Doesn't happen often so!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Plowtoy;1443275 said:


> Thats a good idea!! I think I'll call it "U plow" You can bid on jobs one storm at a time, this way, as a business or residential owner, if you dont like the company/person who did it last time, you can use some one new next time:laughing::laughing:


Too late, I think one of the sponsors here at PS is close to it, go check out the ClickPlow forum.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

dfd9;1450506 said:


> Too late, I think one of the sponsors here at PS is close to it, go check out the ClickPlow forum.


There can be more than one though, right? Perhaps Click Plow and I could be direct competitors, oh wait, we already are Its a great concept, I just have a feeling it wont take off, but if it does, they will be just another NSP


----------

